# Whats your MBTI/Sign/Chinese Zodiac Animal/Element?



## ENFPoisonIvy

So the inspiration for this thread came out of the blue....I was randomly thinking that I have quite the lethal combo of astrology/personality going on. I'm an ENFP/Aries/Tiger/Fire. Which basically means I'm screwed lol! So I'm very curious about what everyone else's combos are!


----------



## LibertyPrime

<.< hmm I remember some similar thread...hmmm...too bad my memory always sucks...

INFP / Libra-Scorio cusp / Tiger /Fire /6w7 sp-sx....what does this mean?


----------



## Coil

I'm a Leo and a fire element! (in bed). 




Oh, sorry... wrong thread.


----------



## Curiously

INFJ/Aries Sun and Moon/Dog/Water

There's much more to both Western and Chinese astrology though.


----------



## Autumn Raven

-INFP
-Scorpio
-Pig
-Water

What a combination.


----------



## Kyrielle

INFJ
Taurus
Rabbit
Fire
4w5 sx/sp/so

What a strange grouping of things...


----------



## dann

INFP
Virgo
Snake
Earth


----------



## lovestyle

INFP, Aries, Dragon, and by birth my element is obviously fire, but I couldn't say how well that fits. SEEMS I'M JUST AS DOOMED AS YOU, THOUGH.  Especially since I prefer the company of ENFPs. XD


----------



## Vicissitude

***INFP
***Libra
***Horse
***Metal
***9w1


----------



## StElmosDream

INFJ
Capricorn
Tiger
Earth
6w5

Strangely at least the top 3 seem to align with my personality in different ways except the need to be financially driven (I'm more people, support and connect driven)


----------



## Ryan Murphy

Not sure yet.
Cancer
Dog
Fire


----------



## gwennylou

ENFP, Sagittarius, Rooster, Earth, 7w6


----------



## Christie42476

MBTI: INFJ
Western Zodiac: Taurus (on Aries cusp)
Chinese Zodiac/Element: Dragon/Fire
Enneagram: 5w6


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

INFJ
Gemini
Rat
Air

I haven't really looked into Astrology so I have no idea what that says about me.

EDIT: I'm actually not sure what my element is. It's air according to Zodiac, but Water according to Chinese Zodiac :/


----------



## Teeteringzenith

INFP
Sagittarius 
Pig
Wood


----------



## SnnyYellow

ENFJ/Aries/Dog/Fire/2w1 (Specifically in terms of Chinese Zodiac, I read that I was a "Wood Dog"...just to be more precise.)

My combination's...interesting. It seems my combination fit me better when I was younger? I used to be a lot more fiery then I am now AND more active. Now, I consider myself quite calm? Aries single-mindedly pursue a goal, are fiery, passionate, and active, which doesn't fit me. Nor does the fire element by extension! Also, I _know _I'm becoming more introverted, closed off, and flexible which I feel undermines the "E"&"J" in my ENFJ. I guess Dog fits me, though both ENFJs & Dogs are supposed to be socially adept whilst I, alas, am certifiably awkward!


----------



## Eloise

ENFP

Scorpio

Rat

Water

4w5


----------



## SweetPickles

INFJ or INFP (I can't figure it out so going with INFJ for now )
Libra
Sheep or goat same thing apparently
Air
6w5


----------



## Damali Hart

INFJ
Virgo
Dog
Wood (Yang)
5w6


----------



## sunsilhouette

-ENFP
-Scorpio
-Monkey
-Water


----------



## ilia

INFP/Aquarius/Tiger/Fire/5w4
Basically all sort of contradicting things. That pretty much explains why I was so screwed for so many years lol


----------



## Aurus

INFJ/Cancer/Rabbit/Fire
Pretty accurate


----------



## McFluff

INFJ/Dragon/Taurus/Earth


----------



## Wisteria

Infp/Ox/Libra/Earth


----------



## bramble

INFJ
Scorpio
Pig-Wood

Constantly torn between being friendly and avoiding everyone


----------



## G0lde

ENFP/Sagittarius/Ox/Fire.


----------



## RaisinKG

xNxP Virgo (If you adjust the dates to the present day I'm Leo) | Dragon | (Likely Earth) | Probably 7w6-9w8-3w4 

That's a lot of possible types if you go from my zodiac (Virgo = ISxJ, Leo = ENxJ, Dragon = ENTJ)


----------



## Syvelocin

INFP
Virgo Ascending, Taurus Sun, Virgo Moon
Wood Pig
And despite that extremely earth line-up in my western zodiac, water feels more native to me, but second is earth. I don't know anything about the eastern interpretations of elements though.


----------



## strawberryLola

ENFP/Sagitarius/Rooster/Fiah!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP 4w3
Pisces Sun
Taurus Moon
Aquarius Rising
Dog (Wood)


----------



## Cascadia

INFP 
Capricorn, Leo rising, Sagittarius moon
Fire Monkey


----------



## SuperNova85

INFP
Gemini Sun
Scorpio Moon
Aries Ascendant 
Ox
5w4/4w5/9w1 Sx/Sp


----------



## evabliss

Probable INFP
Cancer Sun, Pisces Rising, Sag Moon
Tiger
Earth
HmmMMmmm...


----------



## clotho

INFP, Scorpio, Goat, Metal


----------



## Finny

ENTP, Capricorn, Rabbit, Air


----------



## ishan

INFP/Sagittarius/Snake/Fire


----------



## heaveninawildflower

INFP 
Virgo
Fire Goat


----------



## Kerik_S

*INFJ*
_Zodiac__ - Sun:_　Aquarius
_Zodiac - Moon:_　Capricorn
_Zodiac - Rising:_　Sagittarius

_Chinese - Year:_　Yang Metal Horse
_Chinese - Month:_　Yang Earth Tiger
_Chinese - Day:_　Yin Fire Goat
_Chinese - Hour:_　Yin Metal Ox


----------



## jesse123

INFP/Pisces/Snake/Water/4


----------



## Sygma

Infj

Zodiac sun : Libra
Zodiac moon : Aries
Zodiac ascendant : Pisces

Chinese : Fire Tiger
Chinese hour : Monkey


----------



## INForJoking

INFJ
Sun: Taurus
Moon: Aires
Jupiter, Uranis, Neptune ascendant
Ascendant in Sagittarius 
Chinese Zodiac: Pig


----------



## Navigator

INFJ 4w5
Ascendant: Cancer
Sun: Gemini
Moon: Pisces Uttarabhadrapada
Zodiac : Snake


----------



## katemess

MBTI: ENTP
Western zodiac: Capricorn sun, Leo moon, Gemini rising
Chinese zodiac: Wood Dog


----------



## Kochan

INFP | Cancer | Horse | Fire | 5w4/4w5, i don't know


----------



## chongczh

INFJ
Aries sun,Pisces moon,Sagittarius rising.
Rabbit
Water


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

INFJ
Taurus sun 
Aquarius Moon 
Libra rising 
Chinese: Cat


----------



## Owtoo

INFP
Probably 4w5, still figuring it out I guess
Aries Sun
Scorpio Moon
Goat
Element would probably be water


----------



## Angelic.sweet

ENFP
Gemini
Rat
Air
:>


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

ENFP
6w7 (see sig)
Taurus sun, Gemini moon, Leo rising
Ox
Air


----------



## aubreyospaghettio

infj 
cancer
tiger
according to my sign I'm water and according to my Chinese zodiac I'm wood 
but if you're talking about avatar the last airbender elements.. I'd be air. lol


I've never really gotten into astrology, it's too inaccurate for me.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

INFP/Aries/Pig/(?)


----------



## UraniaIsis

INFJ/Leo/Fire Tiger

*Last two days of the Brown Bear according to Native American astrology...lions, tigers, and bears, oh my! Hehe...:kitteh:


----------



## ladybischou

INFP

Fire horse
8w7
Taurus stellium, Moon in Gemini & Aries rising


----------



## Cascadia

INFP/Capricorn/Fire Monkey


----------



## Lilibit

INFJ-Sagittarius-Monkey-Water

:crazy:


----------



## Doccium

I'm an INFJ/Virgo/Dragon/Earth.


----------



## Hammockrider

ENFP Capricorn Snake ?


----------



## makeup

ENFP, Aquarius, Dragon, & Air


----------



## Aridela

INTP
Libra
Ox
Wood
4w5


----------



## Deejaz

INFJ - Virgo - Fire Ox


----------



## TranquilMindGun

infj - 4w5
rat
virgo


----------



## PadmaAyodhya

INTJ
Capricorn Dec 25th 1991 (on the Extraordinary Christmas)
Metal Goat
1w9


----------



## Dach Novacasa

INFP / Libra / Rat / Air

I just recently nailed down my MBTI type. It took countless articles, Podcasts, six books and taking every test ad infinitum. I noticed some of you are posting your Enneagram type. I'm probably going to need just as much time to figure that out. 6, 9 and 5 seem to be re-occurring numbers for me. 6w5 has come up more than once. I am fascinated by the Enneagram, but want to fully understand MBTI before I go down that rabbit hole. If I understood myself better, I'm sure nailing down type would be easier. I know that life and experiences have probably tainted my answers, thereby skewing test results. I would have loved to stumble across MBTI and Enneagram books as a teenager, or in my early twenties. There would have been less growing pains.


----------



## Shrodingers drink

ENTP
Leo
Fire Snake.
Triple Fire for the win.


----------



## VenusSaturn

Fire Rat

Cancer (Water)

Cancer Sun, Aquarius Moon, Sagittarius Rising.

INFP 4W5

Sun Conjunct Mercury
Sun Opposition Jupiter
Sun Square Saturn
Moon Trine Venus
Moon Trine Mars
Moon Sextile Ascendant
Mercury Square Saturn
Venus Conjunct Mars
Venus Sextile Saturn
Venus Opposition Ascendant
Mars Opposition Ascendant
Jupiter Square Saturn
Saturn Sextile Uranus
Uranus Conjunct Neptune
Uranus Sextile Pluto
Neptune Sextile Pluto


----------



## Fru2

Wood dog
Pisces, Gemini moon
XNFP 4


----------



## LizaChumbalaya

INFP, Cancer, Rat, 4w5


----------



## Mange

ISxP Taurus Water Monkey


----------



## Simundos

xNFJ
Virgo
Pig 
2w1


----------



## Suntide

ESFJ
Leo sun
Aries moon
Leo ascendant
Dog


----------



## PansLabyrinth

INFP - Cancer - Sheep - Water


----------



## LemonyLimeClementhyme

INFJ - Ophiuchus (or Sagittarius, if you prefer) - Rat - Fire

Don't take any of this serious anymore, but was into it when I was younger.


----------



## thomaslee.bunting

INFP - Capricorn (Earth)* - Snake (Fire)

*Sagittarius (Fire) if one adds Ophiuchus to the Zodiac.


----------



## MillyMisanthrope

INTJ
Capricorn
Fire Ox

But from what I've read here I don't see very much of a "pattern" between zodiac signs and MBTI or anything...


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ENFP/Taurus/Dragon/Water.


----------



## f0rsaken

INFP/Virgo/Rooster/Water


----------



## Gurndl

ENFP/Sagittarius Sun, Scorpio Moon/Water Monkey


----------



## terrihozz

I feel undermines the "E"&"J" in my ENFJ. I guess Dog fits me, though both ENFJs & Dogs are supposed to be socially adept whilst I, alas, am certifiably awkward!


----------



## lunaticrabbits

ISFP/Cancer/Ox/Fire


----------



## lmgd.philippines

-INFP
-Virgo
-Tiger
-Earth

ah-


----------

